
Harvard creates self-assembling DNA nanostructures from tiny DNA ‘Lego bricks’ - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/142337-harvard-creates-self-assembling-dna-nanostructures-from-tiny-dna-lego-bricks
======
synapticism
Neat but gimmicky.

